# ECM8000-how do I set it up?



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I have an ECM8000 with UB802 on order. Looked at past posts regarding using this microphone. Seems to me there was a problem with volume that wasn't resolved. Are there step by step instuctions to use the ECM8000?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Are there step by step instuctions to use the ECM8000?


I recently modified a simplified REW step by step post here when I found that the poster had an ECM8000.

The modification went something like this:

*(1)* Hook up your ecm mic and load its calibration file. Then when you take the *SET MEASUREMENT LEVEL* you have your mic hooked up and then hold the RS meter beside your mic and adjust the volume of your receiver until the RS SPL meter reads 80db (then you can put the RS SPL meter down). Now the output of REW and your receiver are producing 80dB in the room.

*(2)* Now when you press *INPUT VOLUME* you have the level of your mic pre amp to play with to be sure REW is getting a level high enough to satisfy its input level requirements. This is where its different, because the RS SPL meter outputs a proper preset line level. You need to be sure your mic and preamp are doing the same thing. Adjust the pre amp and click Set Input Volume several times if you have to until REW is happy with the level.

*(3)* Once that's satisfied, you now have the output level in the room at 80db, and the input level to REW at the correct level, so you need to calibrate the REW SPL meter to match the needle on the RS SPL meter of 80db. Well you've already established that the room level is at 80dB, so you can go on faith the when you press *CALIBRATE* and REW asks you to toggle the icon until it matches the level of the RS SPL meter that you should set it to 80dB. get it?

*(4)* Now do *TARGET LEVEL* as normal

*(5)* Now do *AUTOMATIC MEASUREMENT* as normal..........

I don't know if this helps or not?

brucek


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

We'll see. Should have all the parts gathered by Wednesday. Thanks:hail:


----------



## azjimmy (Jun 5, 2006)

rcarlton,
It really isn't to hard, and you just need to use a couple of different cables than the REW help file.
This is a picture of the mixer with the needed conections labled









Instead of the SPL meter, use the ECM8000, and mixer. Conect the Mic to the mixer via XLR mic cable. Now connect a 1/4 phone jack to the main out. I use R because the convention in REW seems to use the right in all the connections. Make sure the phantom power switch is on.
Now, just to make sure the mic is reading something, I clap my hands and watch the input meter.
You should be good to go. When you calibrate your input lever in REW, you may have to turn up the main mix a little until you get a good reading.
Good luck 
Jim

EDIT Cleaned up image to make connections better illustrated.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Great post Jim. I'm gonna save the url for the next guy that asks about the ecm and preamp.

brucek


----------



## azjimmy (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Bruce,
I cleaned up the image to make it a bit more clear. Hope this is a bit better. I'm more awake now.:T 
Jim


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Awesome. Don't see how I can go wrong now.:T


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Great pic and explanation!! Sticky this thread.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Got everything set up, followed the two sets of directions the best I could. Didn't work:sad: . Looked real close at Jim's settings and saw _line in 1 gain_ set at the line just left of -10. Now everything works:T .

brucek...I assume your *Input Volume* is *Set Input Volume*.

Sure wish I could get the midi interface to work. I will probably have to take pictures each step of the way...I must be missing one step somewhere:blush: .


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> brucek...I assume your Input Volume is Set Input Volume.


Yeah, I just changed that.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey guys, I followed all of the instructions here and I can't seem to get a high enough input signal. It hovers around -85db and if I yell directly into the mic it'll go as high as -30db. Of course at this point the pre-amp is clipping...I am very confused.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's where my dials are to produce a proper line level output. Make sure those three EQ dials are in their zero detent positions.









The line-out of the preamp is hooked to one side of a stereo to mono adapter at the line-in of the soundcard.

Run the Check Levels routine in REW and set your AV receiver to produce 75dB on the Radio Shack SPL meter while it's held beside the ECM mic. Then put the RS meter away. 

Now set the input level of the soundcard to the correct levels asked for in Check Levels routine...

No need to yell into the mic. It's quite sensitive.

That's it.

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Also make sure your input settings in REW are set high enough. Mine reset to zero when I disconnect my sound card and exit REW. When you do your Check Levels... increase the Input Volume and Sweep Level until the Input LED is at about -12db.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys. This is what I have http://www.guitarcenter.com/shop/pr...4_male_adapter?full_sku=101187458&src=4WFRWXX connected to the main right output of the Xenyx with a mini cable going directly to the sound card's line-in.

My input level is always at 1.0 it appears the be the higher level. Is this ok?

Edit: It looks like I am missing the stereo to mono adapter.

oh and the phantom power feature is enabled.


----------



## MakeFlat (Mar 30, 2007)

Exocer said:


> Thanks a lot guys. This is what I have http://www.guitarcenter.com/shop/pr...4_male_adapter?full_sku=101187458&src=4WFRWXX connected to the main right output of the Xenyx with a mini cable going directly to the sound card's line-in.
> 
> My input level is always at 1.0 it appears the be the higher level. Is this ok?
> 
> ...


Use this instead:
http://www.guitarcenter.com/shop/pr...ale_to_rca_female_adapter?full_sku=339508.377

That's what I use.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

I have one of these lying around









and it seems to have done the trick.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

MakeFlat said:


> Use this instead:
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/shop/pr...ale_to_rca_female_adapter?full_sku=339508.377
> 
> That's what I use.


Thanks a lot for that.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Thanks a lot guys. This is what I have http://www.guitarcenter.com/shop/pr...4_male_adapter?full_sku=101187458&src=4WFRWXX connected to the main right output of the Xenyx with a mini cable going directly to the sound card's line-in.


That's a stereo jack. The Preamp plug is mono. Won't work.........

You need a mono plug at the preamp that connects to the stereo adapter at the soundcard.

brucek


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

brucek said:


> That's a stereo jack. The Preamp plug is mono. Won't work.........
> 
> You need a mono plug at the preamp that connects to the stereo adapter at the soundcard.
> 
> brucek


Right, but adding the mono headphone jack splitter did the trick (for now). The input level is about level with the output level...Can I assume all is well?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can I assume all is well?


No, you need the correct cables and adapters.

The preamp output is a 1/4" mono female jack - use a 1/4" mono male plug so that the contact points align properly..

The soundcard uses 1/8" stereo female jacks. It needs a stereo to mono adapter to 'break out' the two channels. You have shown one of those adapters. 











Connect a single cable with 1/8" mono male plugs on either end between one channel of the adapter you have shown and a
(1/4" mono male plug to 1/8" mono female jack) adapter.










brucek


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Ah, ok. :duh: 

Thanks.

The mini cables currently in use are definitely not mono cables...Looks like i have some more stuff to buy. Great 

Could the following cable work as a simpler alternative?
http://www.zzounds.com/item--HOSCMP3

Of course I'd still use the stereo-mono adapter @ the sound card. But couldn't that eliminate the need for an adapter @ the pre-amp?


----------

